# Vitus Sentier - What size should I have?



## ninoh (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi,

Here comes a rookie question about Vitus Sentier sizing. I feel like I'm between sizes and is a little confused on what size to choose. I'm 178cm tall, 186cm wingspan and 82cm inseam. I like the bike to be stable yet playful, it must be able to bunnyhop and such. I mostly ride relatively flat, rooty and some rough terrain.

Cheers and thanks in advance!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sizing is going to be tough on the internet. Test some bikes to get an idea of your size, is my suggestion. More "playful" may mean a smaller frame, but again tough to suggest size.

Your about 5'8" my buddy is that tall and rides a M. He is fat!


----------



## ninoh (Nov 2, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Sizing is going to be tough on the internet. Test some bikes to get an idea of your size, is my suggestion. More "playful" may mean a smaller frame, but again tough to suggest size.
> 
> Your about 5'8" my buddy is that tall and rides a M. He is fat!


Thanks for your reply! I Think I'm more like 5'10". My current bike has the same reach as the medium Vitus but might be a bit small for me, the Vitus got 35mm longer wheelbase though.

I actually tried a Vitus in Large but it's hard to tell after just 5 mins on the bike. The standover was tight though with just an inch clearence maybe. And its worked with a 120mm dropper smacked to the bottom of the seattube. I think my problem is long arms relative my legs.


----------



## ninoh (Nov 2, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Sizing is going to be tough on the internet. Test some bikes to get an idea of your size, is my suggestion. More "playful" may mean a smaller frame, but again tough to suggest size.
> 
> Your about 5'8" my buddy is that tall and rides a M. He is fat!


Here is me on my current bike, would you say its to small? The reach is 433mm with 55mm stem and 25mm backswept handlebar. so maybe like 463mm reach.

The medium is 432+45mm = 477mm reach

The large is 449+45mm = 494mm reach

with 15mm backsweep on the bar will it be like 462mm for medium and 479mm for large. The standover clearance will be much better on medium but "ok" on large I think.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

5'10" and 32" inseam. M has 423.6mm reach. That's too short. 446 for the large. You can use a 60 or 70mm stem and fine tune with the bars at 760mm and 15mm rise or as necessary. 9* sweep.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Bar sweep is not really used as a factor for determining sizing. You use the sweep that feels comfortable on your hands, and you use a stem length that puts the grips in the position you need. Width is the same deal - use the bar width that is comfortable for you. Buy a stem that puts the grips where you need them for fit.

Bikes with shorter reach are meant to be used with longer stems. I bought a hardtail frame (in medium) with a reach of 445mm. I would use a much shorter stem to make that bike fit than a medium frame with a reach of 432mm all else being equal. I'm 5'8 with longer arms and I can make a large frame work if I needed, but I prefer the slightly smaller medium frame most of the time. Though some brands size totally differently. I have to go to a large on a Santa Cruz, for example, because their bikes use a shorter reach for each size than most other brands. 

At 5'10, I don't think I'd consider you as between sizes unless you had a short torso/short arms, which it doesn't look like you do.

Every bike is going to fit a little differently, so it might be worthwhile to look at other bikes to see if you can get a better fit.


----------



## ninoh (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi, Thanks for your input. Would you say I should go with large? I going for the 27,5 so the medium reach will be 431mm and the large 449mm.

Cheers!


----------



## ninoh (Nov 2, 2018)

Harold said:


> Bar sweep is not really used as a factor for determining sizing. You use the sweep that feels comfortable on your hands, and you use a stem length that puts the grips in the position you need. Width is the same deal - use the bar width that is comfortable for you. Buy a stem that puts the grips where you need them for fit.
> 
> Bikes with shorter reach are meant to be used with longer stems. I bought a hardtail frame (in medium) with a reach of 445mm. I would use a much shorter stem to make that bike fit than a medium frame with a reach of 432mm all else being equal. I'm 5'8 with longer arms and I can make a large frame work if I needed, but I prefer the slightly smaller medium frame most of the time. Though some brands size totally differently. I have to go to a large on a Santa Cruz, for example, because their bikes use a shorter reach for each size than most other brands.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks alot for your input. I've not short arms, I'm like 186-187cm between indexfingers. Would you say large is right for me and the medium is probobly to small?

Cheers!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ninoh said:


> Hi, thanks alot for your input. I've not short arms, I'm like 186-187cm between indexfingers. Would you say large is right for me and the medium is probobly to small?
> 
> Cheers!


I'd certainly be leaning that direction. But I wouldn't commit until I've ridden a few large-framed bikes with similar geometries to compare.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry OP, got busy at work, but I see Harold replied. He knows his stuff WAY more than me. 

Good luck!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

While sweep of your bars isn't a primary fit component, width is. Wider bars reduce the need for reach. And sweep is related to width when you have rise.
But- 
Your cockpit fit can get all set and you may *not* be at the right spot front to rear to put your weight on the front wheel for the best cornering and climbing traction on the features of your terrain. Again you can affect that with seat post setback, seat position on the rails, bar width and stem length.But we're getting into the characteristics of fit that affect performance on different types of terrains. This you can mess with as part of the development of your technique and skill level.


----------



## ninoh (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks, I ordered a 27,5 Large!  I had the opportunity to try a 29" sentier in large and it felt good. The only hing was that I wanted a Little more standover clearance and cause of the lover stack on the 27,5 I get like 1cm. I'll try to use the spacers to higher the bar but in worst case I will use bar with 1cm more rise.


----------



## ninoh (Nov 2, 2018)

jcd46 said:


> Sorry OP, got busy at work, but I see Harold replied. He knows his stuff WAY more than me.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, I ordered a 27,5 Large! I had the opportunity to try a 29" sentier in large and it felt good. The only hing was that I wanted a Little more standover clearance and cause of the lover stack on the 27,5 I get like 1cm. I'll try to use the spacers to higher the bar but in worst case I will use bar with 1cm more rise.


----------



## ninoh (Nov 2, 2018)

eb1888 said:


> While sweep of your bars isn't a primary fit component, width is. Wider bars reduce the need for reach. And sweep is related to width when you have rise.
> But-
> Your cockpit fit can get all set and you may *not* be at the right spot front to rear to put your weight on the front wheel for the best cornering and climbing traction on the features of your terrain. Again you can affect that with seat post setback, seat position on the rails, bar width and stem length.But we're getting into the characteristics of fit that affect performance on different types of terrains. This you can mess with as part of the development of your technique and skill level.


Thanks! I ended up order the 27,5+ in large. I tried the 29 in large and it felt good but I just wanted an cm more of standover. The 27,5 got lower stack so the standover should be marginally better. I'll fit the bike when I get it, I might put a bar with more rise on if the spacers is not enough to fix it.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Standover has zero to do with mtb fit. The important fit is when you're riding the bike. 
You stand on a pedal and get the bike moving from the side. You don't start on the bike with both fee on the ground.





This guy is ready to swing his leg over the seat.

But it's the same frame so no loss. What you will have is less room under your pedals when you're pedaling through rocks and roots on climbs especially. Pedal strikes. There's tuning options for that. Thin platform pedals and 170 or 165 crank arms can win you back some clearance.


----------

